# screen image may appear reversed always on



## heyhi (Apr 29, 2014)

I hooked up a dd radio with a back up camera and the caution won't sshut off. The dvd player works, camera goes on in reverse shuts off out of reverse and no matter the polarity i set on the radio nothing changes. This happens with lights on and off parking brake on or off. Really didn't notice anything shutting it off. What could i have messed up on?

03 g35 pioneer p1400 dvd and the camera video wire has a hot leg that i connected one side to reverse lights and tge other to reverse input wire on radio


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

I'd try updating the firmware.


----------



## heyhi (Apr 29, 2014)

How do i update the firmware? I can't find the update?


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

I just looked as well and it appears this unit was not designed to be updated. In that case I'm not sure what to do, but it seems like a software problem.

Try adjusting the "video signal, page 67. http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/StaticFiles/Manuals/Car/AVH-P1400DVD_OwnersManual051712.pdf


----------



## heyhi (Apr 29, 2014)

Anyone have any ideas? Still stumped. Camera comes on and goes off like its supposed to but caution screen will only go away if i shut the camera from the hu


----------

